# Hank's Fall 1/64 drag race Saturday Nov 8 2014



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only three weeks until 



FALL BRAWL 2014
Saturday November 8 2014​
1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes(springs permitted) gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods OK. Minimum weight 21 grams.

8) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams 
BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.


:thumbsup::hat::jest:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the bump Bill


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

See you turkeys in the am!!!


Varooooooooom!!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, Ill be there!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What can I do to condition the stock skinny tires?!?!?!?!?!

They been sitting idle for 2+ years and I'm afraid they won't hook at all!?!?!??!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pics*

some pics from the race while I was there.


the field for 100% stock t-jet (TJ/S)


the field for the second class to run; T-Jet Pro Stock (TJ/PS)

some pics of cars on starting line during practice/test N tune .....











.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Lots of really nice cars; always great to see Willys Coupes, and even a cool purple Willys Pick Up ! Love the 55 Chevys; and a 57 Red Chevy Pro Stock Naughty One, very nice. A Fiat Altered Coupe ! And a very cool orange Chevy Chevelle eliminator. Always fun at the Drag Strip ! Very nice pictures too. Thanks Al. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Some Really Nice looking cars shown in these pix, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a blast as usual, thanks to Al and Hank. See you guys in the spring:dude:


----------

